
Don’t be a Junior Developer - axiomdata316
https://hackernoon.com/dont-be-a-junior-developer-608c255b3056
======
indecisive_user
>But I need a job right now!..you say. Stop that short term thinking. Unless
your job involves you working with really smart people that you can learn from
every day, on technologies that are relevant and current (few junior developer
roles offer you this), your time would be better invested learning skills to
get out of the junior mindset.

This is the sort of predicament I'm in currently, and I've been thinking along
the same lines as the author. _Sure_ , I could jump to another junior role
where I learn slightly more, or work with slightly more modern tech, but the
number of job switches in anyone's career is limited. So I've been busting my
butt trying to learn everything I need to to make a more substantial move, at
the expense of staying at my current place with no team and not very many
challenges.

It's a bit soul crushing in the short term but I think it will pay off in the
long run.

Any ETA for the release of the course he mentions?

~~~
jsiepkes
There are other ways besides the normal "resume building" (I did it this way).
If you want freedom to show of your skills, develop your skills and "get stuff
done" go work in SMB's. Somewhere were you are the first developer and can
"wow" people. Here you have the freedom to expand your skill set and use the
tech you want and become the dev you want.

